

Show HN: Prose - A Simple iPad App for Bloggers - jamesjhu
http://www.touchableideas.com/prose

======
jamesjhu
Here are some promotional codes: 6JH7MRPNEWMY 9MTWM3YK4XX4 9JN6MHA3JP4X
ER66RJJ3NHRM 4XN6TFWKNNYM

Any feedback would be appreciated!

